# AlpineZone Summit 8.0



## Nick (Dec 1, 2016)

Our 8th Annual AZ Summit is here! 

Make sure you post in the Official Registration Thread (you need a minimum of 5 posts on AlpineZone) to make sure your name is on the list for the apres party, first tracks, and giveaways. 

To see the official press release, (TBD) 

All the details are below! _
* AlpineZone Summit 8.0 at Sugarloaf Mountain ***
*February 10th - 12th, 2017
*

************************************************** **********​*Schedule of Events*

*Friday, February 10th
*
*Friday Afternoon 
*_Arrival/Check-In _*

9pm-1am *_Welcome Party – Party in the Sugarloaf Hotel Penthouse with Nick and the AlpineZone moderators. Enjoy free food and beer!
_*
Saturday, February 11th

8:30am-4pm - Skiing & Riding *_


Explore Sugarloaf’s legendary terrain
Special Event TBD -
_*
4-6pm - The AlpineZone Après Party 
*_

AlpineZone Awards hosted by Nick and the moderators
Sign up for Sunday Morning First Tracks – first come first serve (limit of 75)
Live music
Free appetizers for AZ members
_*
Sunday, February 12th

7:30am 
*_Complimentary First Tracks at the Sugarloaf SuperQuad
Limited to 75 people who reserved their spot at the AlpineZone Après Party.
_*
8:30am 
*_Lifts open for non First Tracks skiers
_*

************************************************​Ski & Stay Packages

*_These are some killer packages. Two nights lodging, two days of skiing, welcome party, après party, and First Tracks starting at $145 per person for the weekend!

Guests should call 800-THE-LOAF and ask for the AlpineZone Summit Rate.

Please note, there are two tiers of pricing. First tier is limited to the first 120 reservations, so get those registrations in!_*

Tier 1 - January 4th Cut-Off ! (Limited to 120 Reservations): 

*_

Condominiums - $145, per person (based on maximum occupancy)
Sugarloaf Inn - $193 per person (based on double occupancy)
Sugarloaf Mountain Hotel - $280 per person (based on double occupancy and includes breakfast)
_*
Tier 2: (After January 4th, or when initial reservations are full)
*_


Condominiums - $TBD, per person (based on maximum occupancy)
Sugarloaf Inn - $TBD per person (based on double occupancy)
Sugarloaf Mountain Hotel - $TBD per person (based on double occupancy and includes breakfast)
_*
All packages include:

*_

2 nights lodging
Saturday and Sunday lift ticket
Access to the AZ Summit 8.0 Perks
Friday Welcome Party
Saturday Apres Party
Sunday First Tracks (first 75 people at the Saturday Apres Party)\
Condo & Inn guests get the use of the Sports and Fitness Center
Hotel guests receive a breakfast with their package and use of the hotel spa facility
*Maine state taxes and resort fees extra.


----------



## Chuck'd (Dec 7, 2016)

Is there a non-lift ticket price, I have the Max Pass and would love to get up there for a weekend.


----------



## powdahbonz (Dec 8, 2016)

I saw this last year and the weekend didn't work. This year I'm in, although I don't have any posting activity. Is there a way to be vetted by admin''s in order to participate?
Thanks Nick
PowdAHHH


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 11, 2016)

powdahbonz said:


> I saw this last year and the weekend didn't work. This year I'm in, although I don't have any posting activity. Is there a way to be vetted by admin''s in order to participate?
> Thanks Nick
> PowdAHHH


Just post 4times and your in I think. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmcc71 (Dec 15, 2016)

great question


----------



## powdahbonz (Jan 1, 2017)

Has the early reservation been cutoff yet?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 1, 2017)

Pretty sure nick said Jan fourth in the OP


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## powdahbonz (Jan 1, 2017)

Just wasn't sure if the 120 person limit had been reached before the 1/4 deadline


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## FreeShred (Jan 3, 2017)

Chuck'd said:


> Is there a non-lift ticket price, I have the Max Pass and would love to get up there for a weekend.



I called and asked this question: If you're booking a condo, and assuming you fill the condo, you save around $50 per person who uses their Max Pass or Season pass and doesn't require the two day lift ticket.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 4, 2017)

Damn, I'm late to the party here... what are the details on the condo lodging?  I'd love to get up to Sugarloaf but a day trip is much too far, but we've got the MAX Pass and don't need lift tickets.

I guess I should probably just call huh?


----------



## SkiVTMEgirl (Jan 4, 2017)

We just booked a condo for 8 people. There were still plenty of available units.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 4, 2017)

SkiVTMEgirl said:


> We just booked a condo for 8 people. There were still plenty of available units.


If my wife and I booked as a couple, would we be put into a condo with a bunch of other people?  Are they all multiple bedroom units?  Any good insight for me?  Thanks!


----------



## SkiVTMEgirl (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Jcb890,

I believe you would need to put a group together, and that Sugarloaf won't "set you up with a group". There are probably condos that can accommodate 4 people. There are also hotel rooms that are discounted for Alpine Zone. I would call the resort. The reception at sugarloaf is super helpful in finding you the best lodging for your needs. Just tell them you are looking for lodging with as part of the Alpine Zone summit. We were originally 4 then 6 then 8, and they gave us pricing for each.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 4, 2017)

SkiVTMEgirl said:


> Hi Jcb890,
> 
> I believe you would need to put a group together, and that Sugarloaf won't "set you up with a group". There are probably condos that can accommodate 4 people. There are also hotel rooms that are discounted for Alpine Zone. I would call the resort. The reception at sugarloaf is super helpful in finding you the best lodging for your needs. Just tell them you are looking for lodging with as part of the Alpine Zone summit. We were originally 4 then 6 then 8, and they gave us pricing for each.


Thank you for the info.  Maybe I'll have some time to give them a call tonight.  How far away is your condo?  Is it ski-in/ski-out or a short drive to the mountain?


----------



## SkiVTMEgirl (Jan 4, 2017)

All the lodging available through the summit is "ski-in ski-out" or a very short walk to the lift or a nearby trail. There is also a free shuttle that goes all over the base area and around the different lodging areas and rec centers.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 4, 2017)

SkiVTMEgirl said:


> All the lodging available through the summit is "ski-in ski-out" or a very short walk to the lift or a nearby trail. There is also a free shuttle that goes all over the base area and around the different lodging areas and rec centers.


Oh, cool.  Sorry for the 20 questions, we've never been to Sugarloaf but are hoping to get up there this season.


----------



## katie0406 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Nick, 

Do you have any information on Ski Rentals? Do we need to reserve these in advance?


----------



## bigbog (Jan 4, 2017)

I have lodging & lift tix(Pass)....but would look forward to associating some AZ usernames with people.  Nick(or anyone)...what are some times to shoot for to hit both Friday's Welcome Party and Saturday's Apres Party with actual AZ people present and not just the janitors:lol:


----------



## Colie (Jan 6, 2017)

Woot woot! Can't wait!


----------



## mmtaylor (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks for asking, I am wondering the same for two friends who are hoping to attend.  We have two 10-person condos booked (talk about party central) but they are looking into one for themselves as well.


----------



## mmtaylor (Jan 11, 2017)

*First Timer at AlpineZone Summit*

I am so excited for my first AlpineZone Summit! Can't wait to break out some fabulous coon skin hats and flannels for the apres ski party!


----------



## Colie (Jan 11, 2017)

My first as well! Looking forward to it!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2017)

bigbog said:


> I have lodging & lift tix(Pass)....but would look forward to associating some AZ usernames with people.  Nick(or anyone)...what are some times to shoot for to hit both Friday's Welcome Party and Saturday's Apres Party with actual AZ people present and not just the janitors:lol:



The Friday night party starts at 9pm.  Usually people slowly filter in as many are just getting there after driving up after work that day.  I recall this party as usually being pretty low-key.

Saturday's party starts at 4pm, but a lot of people ski right up to 4pm and filter in as they get off the slopes.  I'd say by 4:30/4:45 we're probably at as big a crowd as we're going to get.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 12, 2017)

I still haven't called The Loaf to see what's up for lodging for those with tickets and after the original date set in the thread.  Had anyone else done this in the past week or so?


----------



## Matt DeCoste (Jan 16, 2017)

Pretty excited for this weekend. THINK SNOW!


----------



## mcaxler (Jan 16, 2017)

Cool


----------



## mcaxler (Jan 16, 2017)

I can't wait


----------



## mcaxler (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice


----------



## mcaxler (Jan 16, 2017)

Gonna be fun


----------



## mcaxler (Jan 16, 2017)

For everyone


----------



## bigbog (Jan 18, 2017)

bvibert said:


> The Friday night party starts at 9pm.  Usually people slowly filter in as many are just getting there after driving up after work that day.  I recall this party as usually being pretty low-key.
> 
> Saturday's party starts at 4pm, but a lot of people ski right up to 4pm and filter in as they get off the slopes.  I'd say by 4:30/4:45 we're probably at as big a crowd as we're going to get.



Thanks for the info Brian!


----------



## asheehan523 (Jan 24, 2017)

Cant wait to shred!!!


----------



## Farleyman (Jan 26, 2017)

see you in a few weeks!


----------



## mastermcdrapes (Feb 3, 2017)

only one week away! cant wait!


----------



## soposkier (Feb 4, 2017)

Skied today, conditions are prime.  Should be great next weekend if this midweek storm shapes up!


----------



## Steezus Christ (Feb 6, 2017)

This weekend is going to be insane! Can't wait


----------



## mmtaylor (Feb 6, 2017)

Trying to get my 5 posts in in order to move into the Alpine Zone thread!! So excited for my forst year and all the fun this weekend!!


----------



## mmtaylor (Feb 6, 2017)

Dis you all see the weather outlook?? Lots of fresh pow pow in the forecase for this week and this weekend! First tracks will be amazing!!


----------



## mmtaylor (Feb 6, 2017)

Brian - how long does Apres ski party last??


----------



## mmtaylor (Feb 6, 2017)

How do i track how many times I've posted?? Trying to reach my five post requirement to ensure I can rock my seeet coonskin hat at apres Ski!


----------



## mmtaylor (Feb 6, 2017)

Nevermind! 4-6pm!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2017)

mmtaylor said:


> Nevermind! 4-6pm!


Glad you found it! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 8, 2017)

this forecast keeps looking better and better, on top of 8" yesterday and a few more tmrw!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 8, 2017)

Giggetty giggetty!!


----------



## dlague (Feb 8, 2017)

Looks like everything but the Snow Fields (exception Gondola Line Ext) are open.  Then again I have never been there when the Snow Fields are open with the exception of Gondola Line Ext.

At least Bracket Basin is open this year - was not during last years Summit.

Hope you all have fun and I look forward to seeing the reports.


----------



## MidnightJester (Feb 9, 2017)

Wooooooooo First AlpineZone Summit. 

 Soooo looking forward to seeing you all there. Just set up a booking for a 6 person ski/board in and out condo.


----------



## MidnightJester (Feb 9, 2017)

Looking forward to and will enjoy the meet and talk with some of you here and at the Welcome party  Tree rider here who would love to have some fun in the woods at SugarLoaf. Tips and Guides appreciated. Extra Food and Drinks and Fun on me for a good guide ~ So far this is about as good as it could get for conditions if things hold up through the weekend.


----------



## Guyot (Feb 9, 2017)

Looks like it turning out to be a great weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bram (Feb 9, 2017)

looking pretty snowy! see you guys there!


----------



## joelsplace (Feb 9, 2017)

See you there


----------



## joelsplace (Feb 9, 2017)

The snow is looking good!


----------



## Nick (Feb 9, 2017)

See you all tomorrow guys! I'll be skiing during the day, if you are here drop a comment in the thread in the Northeast Skiing forum so we can make some turns!


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2017)

Just heads up everyone - tonights party is in the penthouse in the Sugarloaf Hotel . Room #680.


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2017)

mmtaylor said:


> Brian - how long does Apres ski party last??



9PM-1AM, but usually it's over by ~11:30 / 12ish

EDIT oops that's the opening party. The Apres party runs 4 - 6 pm.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 10, 2017)

Get your shit together dude!  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## frapcap (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks again for putting on a fantastic event! 

We all had a blast and though we ended up not staying until Monday, still went home super happy!


----------



## gtm87 (Dec 17, 2017)

Cant wait for this trip again!


----------



## castleman003 (Jan 5, 2018)

This year's trip is going to be epic!


----------

